# Alcance de LED Infrarrojo



## electroaficionado (May 20, 2007)

Buenas tardes a todos, queria consultar sobre cual es el alcance maximo que puede tener un Led infrarrojo porque quiero hacer una especie de control a distancia con un emisor y receptor infrarrojo y no se si me alcanzara... muchas gracias a todos...


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 21, 2007)

lo normal 3-5 metros, pero puedes anadir varios en Serie/paralelo segun tension de alimentacion.

Si deseas aumentar mas la distancia puedes utilizar amplificador opticos como son las lentes de una lupa o similar, pero ojito, la luz infraroja puede ver un cuerpo transparente como opaco, la lente no debe tener ningun tratamiento y mejor que sea de cristal que de plastico.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 21, 2007)

Gracias tiopepe.... Sabras si se puede hacer algo con laser para darle mas alcance? Estuve investigando pero muchos de los componentes sensibles al laser son sensibles a la luz ambiente por lo que no me son efectivos. Cualquier información se agradece....


----------



## rampa (May 21, 2007)

amigo... en ese caso vas a nescesitar un mando a distancia por RF.

Suerte.


----------



## psicodelico (May 25, 2007)

Hola Electroaficionado, pregunta, cuanto de lejos queres llegar con el laser?, o en que lo querés aplicar, mira que con un laser midieron la distancia de la tierra a la luna...
  Pues si, todos los componentes de optoelectronica que encuentres serán sensibles a la luz "ambiente", (y Yo lo entiendo por luz solar), porque tiene presente practicamente todo el espectro... no probastes con filtros Infrarrojos + tren de pulsos + circuito sintonizado + altamente direccionable? (Lentes...).
  no das muchas explicaciones en que queres aplicarlo, así es dificil ayudarte...


----------



## electroaficionado (May 26, 2007)

Es para accionar un mando de aviso en un galpon a unos 10 o 15 metros... la idea es que muchas personas puedan tener un puntero laser y accionarlo a voluntad.... Lo logre hacer andar pero solo si el ambiente esta oscuro, si la luz ambiental es muy intensa el sensor me miente por eso pregutnaba si alguien conoce algun sensor que sea menos sensible a la radiacion de la luz ambiental...


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 27, 2007)

Tu problema nno esta en el sensor y no en la forma.

El laser debes modularlo a pulsos on/off ya sea con un 555+transistor o por codigos.

El receptor debe amplificar solo la AC de la frecuencia de los pulsos, con esto se consiguen dos cosas, independencia de la luz amboente y un cierta inmunidad del exterior


----------



## psicodelico (May 27, 2007)

Buehhh... ahora hay más datos!, parece relativamente fácil darle solución a lo que planteas, ya te dije y recien lo dijeron de nuevo, _"filtros Infrarrojos + tren de pulsos + circuito sintonizado"_
mira:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/index.htm
hay algo, tambien en:
"http://www.x-robotics.com/hardware.htm#Detector de frecuencia NE567"
para que comprendas el funcionamiento del 567.
además tenés la ventaja de estar bajo techo, donde no llega la luz solar , por lo menos directamente, porque la luz solar es tan intensa que "ciega" a los fotodetectores en cuestión.
Como dato de una experiencia te puedo decir que al puntero laser lo podes conectar directamente hasta unos 300 hz, funcionara, más frecuencia, no me dio resultado. Esto si sin desarmar el puntero. Imagino que usando mismo diodo laser, pero conmutando desde el transistor que lo regula le sacarás mas frecuencia. Adios!


----------



## electroaficionado (May 27, 2007)

>Muchas gracias a todos probare con estos datos nuevos...


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 27, 2007)

Cuidado con el laser, debe estar controlador por corriente, no lo alimentes directamente.
Si la electronica del puntero hay algun condensador electrolitico en la ALIMENTACION en principio lo puedes quitar para que funcione mejor a pulsos.

hechale un vistazo aqui
http://www.epanorama.net/links/laser.html


----------



## electroaficionado (May 27, 2007)

Perdon pero no entiendo a que te referis con "controlador por corriente" y no "alimentado directamente"...


----------



## Lightninig 007 (Dic 14, 2010)

no hay ningina forma de aumentar el alcance poniendo componentes electronicos?


----------



## carangoc (Dic 8, 2020)

Quisiera hacer una alarma contra intrusos con led infrarrojos y que tenga un alcance entre 3 y 5 metros. Alguien conoce algún circuito que me permita lograr estas distancias?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 8, 2020)

carangoc dijo:


> Alguien conoce algún circuito que me permita lograr estas distancias?


Buscá en el foro por que eso ya se discutió hace no mucho tiempo. La técnica que se usa es excitar al LED IR con pulsos muy breves y de alta corriente, de forma tal que la corriente promedio se mantenga dentro de las especificaciones pero cada "pulso" sea "muy luminoso" y con eso aumentás el alcance. Yo recuerdo haber usado pulsos de 1A durante 10ms en una relación 1/100 y conseguir mas de 10 metros sin esfuerzo.


----------



## carangoc (Dic 8, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Buscá en el foro por que eso ya se discutió hace no mucho tiempo. La técnica que se usa es excitar al LED IR con pulsos muy breves y de alta corriente, de forma tal que la corriente promedio se mantenga dentro de las especificaciones pero cada "pulso" sea "muy luminoso" y con eso aumentás el alcance. Yo recuerdo haber usado pulsos de 1A durante 10ms en una relación 1/100 y conseguir mas de 10 metros sin esfuerzo.


Soy nuevo en el foro. Cómo puedo buscar eso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2020)

El el buscador del Foro escribes *"Barrera infrarroja"*


----------

